# Has anyone EVER properly configured a Logitech mx700?!

## Stoffer

It seems that a trustworthy configuration for a Logitech mx700 mouse w/ xorg does not exist online. The last 3 I've tried have crashed my xserver. So... can anyone provide me with a configuration that actually works? With as many buttons as possible (since no one seems to know how to map the change-programs button).

----------

## badchien

I have an mx700 i've been using for years. However, I don't use the buttons on the left side as they are currently recognized the same as the right and middle buttons. The scroll wheel works as do the scoll up/down buttons above and below the wheel. The "change program" button does nothing at all.

So are you trying to make use of the left side buttons? What are the settings you were trying in xorg.conf?

Mine is quite simple:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver  "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Buttons"      "5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

----------

## Zyne

The post above isn't configured with evdev, so I thought I'ld share my config with you  :Wink: 

Don't forget to activate evdev in the kernel (I have it as a module)

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Logitech MX700"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Vendor"        "Logitech"

        Option  "Dev Name"      "Logitech USB Receiver"

        Option  "Dev Phys"      "usb-0000:00:02.0-2/input1"

        Option  "Protocol"      "evdev"

        Option  "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "Buttons"       "10"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping"  "9 10"

        Option  "Resolution"    "800"

EndSection

```

my .Xmodmap (autoloaded when fvwm starts with xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap

```

pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5

```

This works perfectly fine for me!

I use the 2 buttons on the left side to go back and forth in history of firefox, and the scroll wheel to scroll (seems pretty obvious :p)

I don't use the 2 smallish buttons on the top as they produce the same event as the scroll up/down...

Hope This Helps...

----------

## badchien

I didn't really know anything about evdev until now. I just tried it, using your settings, and it works great; even the back/forward buttons on the side! Thanks!!  :Smile: 

----------

## downey

Thought I'd add in my setup that uses imwheel for a different way to do it.  I too wasn't aware of the evdev approach so it's quite likely that would be a better way to go.  This setup will use everything except the small buttons by the scroll wheel.  I can't say I really would use them any way.  Anyway here is may xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option          "Buttons" "7"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

```

I also created a /etc/X11/Xmodmap file that should always get loaded whenever X is loaded.  That way you don't need a seperate ~/.Xmodmap per user.  Here is that file:

```
pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5
```

Then I modified my /etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome file so that it autostarted imwheel, note that if you don't use Gnome you will need to run this command somewhere else:

```
imwheel -k -b "000067" -f
```

I just stuck that near the start of the file.

I also couldn't quite understand how the default imwheel config file works at all, the commands seemed very wrong.  So I stripped it all down to just this.  Also this file should be found in /etc/X11/imwheel/imwheelrc:

```
# IMWheel Configuration file ($HOME/.imwheelrc or /etc/imwheelrc)

# (GPL)Jon Atkins <jcatki@jonatkins.org>

# Please read the README and/or imwheel(1) manpage for info

# and this is best operated on using vim (as I said: It's crunchy)

"(null)"

None, Thumb1, Alt_L|Left, 1

None, Thumb2, Alt_L|Right, 1

"^Mozilla.*"

None, Thumb1, Alt_L|Left, 1

None, Thumb2, Alt_L|Right, 1

".*"

None, Thumb1, Alt_L|Left, 1

None, Thumb2, Alt_L|Right, 1
```

I probably should make some more changes so pdf view and such would be nicer but so far this works 90% of the way I want it so I'm not complaining.

There you go.

----------

## barureddy

 *Zyne wrote:*   

> The post above isn't configured with evdev, so I thought I'ld share my config with you 
> 
> Don't forget to activate evdev in the kernel (I have it as a module)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

One thing to keep in mind when using this config is to replace the

```
Option  "Dev Phys"      "usb-0000:00:02.0-2/input1"
```

with your location. The easiest way is to look it up after typing dmesg.

----------

## rickvernam

It's very sad, just yesterday the metal part of the USB connector broke off.

I've had that mouse for...at least 3 years  :Sad: 

I'm very inclined to re-wire it all with a new plug and some other stuff so that I can have my MX700 back!!

Especially now that I know how to configure it correctly!!!

ahhhhhhh   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

